# Are these hashimoto symptoms or independent



## ss1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello - I am new to this forum. I am a 43 yo male and was recently diagnosed with Hashimotos. I have been hypothyroid for the last 7 years or so and have been on increasing dosage of levothyroxine but had no other symptoms. I assume I had the hashimotos condition all the time. Last year, after a period of stress (work related, two wisdom tooth extractions and a few others), I started developing unusual symptoms like heart pounding and racing, shortness of breath, gut discomfort and anxiety. This intensified over two months and i had a panic attack. I developed sever insomnia. My ability to cope with stress went down. A small stressor would get me for several hours.

Over the next few months, with a combination of treatment including a clean diet (lots of fruits and veggies, no wheat, low on sugar), relaxation, yoga, sleep meds for a month, Vit D and B12 supplementation (I was low on both), I returned to near normal and interestingly in the process, my Levothyroxine requirement came down. In other words my TSH went low. So now i am on a lower dose of Levo than before (earlier 125, down to 100, down to 88).

About a month or so back I again developed similar symptoms but milder. I had stopped my Vit D for a few months before this since my levels reached 46 (from levels of 8 last year). I just checked again and my levels had dropped to 15. I just restarted it.

I have a few questions

a. Are my symptoms related to my thyroid and hashimotos condition? My endocrinologist has not suggested any connection and her suggestion was that it was just stress and the after effects. I always believed that my stress levels were nothing compared to many others I know.

b. If yes, is it the Vit D supplementation that brought me back to normal the first time around or was it the relaxation and diet?

c. I also just recently experimented with magnesium supplementation (Glycinate, 200 mg). When i took magnesium I felt that my nausea and stress coping got better but it made me get hyper symptoms simultaneously. Racing heart, feeling hot etc. Any clue what this could be? I stopped magnesium as a result. It made me too wired to sleep well.

Any help on the above is much appreciated..

Regards

SS


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post copies of your lab results with ranges? Are they only testing your TSH?


----------



## ss1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi - It was not only TSH. Here are the results I have from October last year
October 2016 - TSH 3.5 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 89 (76-181), FT3 2.8 (2.3-4.2), T4 9 (4.5-12), FT4 1.7 (0.8-1.8), Vit D 8 (30-50), Vit B12 264 (200-1100)
Started vitamin d and b12 supplementation in late September. 3000 Vit D and 1000 B12

November 2016
TSH 1.42 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 81 (76-181), FT3 3.0(2.3-4.2), T4 10 (4.5-12), FT4 1.5 (0.8-1.8)

January 2017

TSH 0.63 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 99 (76-181), FT3 3.2 (2.3-4.2), T4 9.5 (4.5-12), FT4 1.4 (0.8-1.8), Vit D 46 (30-50), Vit b12 753 (200-1100)

Stopped Vit d and b12 in Jan 2017

March 2017

TSH 0.24 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 91 (76-181), FT3 3.2 (2.3-4.2), T4 10.5 (4,5-12), FT4 1.6 (0.8-1.8)

May 2017

TSH 0.24 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 83 (76-181), FT3 2.8 (2.3-4.2), T4 8 (4,5-12), FT4 1.7 (0.8-1.8)

June 2017

TSH 5.59 (0.5-4.5), T3 - 91 (76-181), FT3 Did not measure (2.3-4.2), T4 Did not measure(4,5-12), FT4 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
Vitamin D 15 (30-100), Vit B12 450 (200-1100)
Restarted Vit d and b12.

Regards

SS


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Were any thyroid antibodies tested?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs tend to be at or just below mid range on FT-4 and lower than 1/2 on FT-3.

Most people posting here report feeling best with labs closer to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## ss1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Were any thyroid antibodies tested?


----------



## ss1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes TPO ag wa 128 (0-9), TGab was 3 (<1) and Thyroglobulin w/o TGAB was 0.1 (2.8-40)


----------

